# Bass- zu straffer Hinterbau



## Freeride Benni (24. März 2005)

Hi, 

ich fahre jetzt seit knapp einem Jahr das Bass TFR... Schon von Anfang an war der Hinterbau sehr straff. Erst nach langen suchen bekam ich eine weichere Feder (350 ilbs) für den Dämpfer. Jetzt das "schlechte" Ergebniss: der Hinterbau fühlt sich immer noch straff an, und ist erst zum Ende zu etwas weicher. Mit straff meine ich, dass der Hinterbau beim aufs Rad setzten nur sehr wenig einfedert und dadurch mir hart vorkommt... Im gegensatz zu anderen Fullys (auch mit diesem Federweg) ist es schon fast erschreckend. Ich finde das eine 350er Feder schon sehr weich ist. Am Dämpfer (Fox Vanilla RC) liegts nicht, ich habe ihn schon mal zu Shock Tera. geschickt. Ach und ich wiege 67,5 Klio. So jetzt bitte eure Erfahrungen und Tipps fürs besser/anders machen!? Bitte gebt mir ein paar Ratschläge...! 

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## O.leg (25. März 2005)

Hab das gleiche Problem
ich besorge mir jetzt eine längere Feder für Fox Vanilla RC
300x300.Diese ist ein wenig weicher und durch die Länge spricht der Dämpfer etwas weicher und sensibler an. Hab die feder schon mal ausprobiert aus einem Kona DH Team.Die haben solche Längen eingebaut  Ich wiege 72 Kilo und habe eine 350x2,85 eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (25. März 2005)

Hmm, also wenn ich jetzt eine noch weichere (300-250) einbaue, dann schlägt er viel öfter durch...   Gibt es denn keine anderen Lösungen? Habt ihr noch andere Erfahrungen oder Tipps? Trotzdem schon mal Danke!


----------



## O.leg (25. März 2005)

Wenn dir der Dämpfer bei deinem Gewicht durchschlägt,dann machst du etwas verkehrt. Meiner ist auch mit der 300x300 Feder nur durchgeschlagen bei einer provozierten Scheisslandung von ca 2 Meter ins Flat.Versuch mal auf irgend einer Veranstaltug (Bikefestival)wo Fox vertreten ,ist solch eine Feder zu testen.Auserdem tippe ich mal aus meiner Erfahrung ,du fährst kaum Druckstufe .Bei der weicheren Feder kannst du etwas Druckstufe fahren.Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## kitor (25. März 2005)

moin,

ich hab dasselbe Problem gehabt. In beiden Bass, obwohl beide schon die neuere weniger degressive Dämpferaufnahme haben. Bei mir hat der Wechsel auf eine deutlich weichere Feder Verbesserung gebracht. Fahre jetzt eine 400er bei 5,5cm Dämpferhub und bei ca. 90 kg Fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung.
Jetzt geht´s, aber von "komfortabel" ist die Performance weit entfernt...


----------



## Freeride Benni (25. März 2005)

Ne, also Druckstufe fahr ich nicht... Ich werde mir jetzt noch mal ne weichere bestellen. Durchschlagen tut er bei mir auch nur bei harten Landungen...!


----------



## Freeride Benni (25. März 2005)

Gibt's noch mehr Tipps?


----------



## chorge (29. März 2005)

Meinen Komentar wirst du nur ungern hören:
Das Bass ist (oder war zumindest - ist er es noch immer @Falco???) degressiv... d.h. Anfangs hart, dann weich. Abhilfe schaft nur eine sehr weiche Feder und im Gegenzug etwas Druckstufe, oder noch besser eien weiche progressiv gewickelte Feder...


----------



## Fuback (29. März 2005)

Moinsen!!!

Habe eben diesen Thread gelesen und kann Eure "Probleme" ein wenig nachvollziehen.
ABER ....    erstmal muss ich sagen, das ich es ganz angenehm finde, das der Hinterbau nicht ganz so weich ist.
Fahre selbst (85kg) ein Bass mit ner 450 Feder und das funzt wunderbar!    

Federvorspannung: gerade so das die Feder nicht klappert (also fast keine / ca 1/3 Sag)
Druckstufe: je nach gelände zwischen 2 und 6 klicks (bloss nicht mehr)

muss sagen, dass das Kona vom Kumpel auch nicht besser anspricht, oder zumindest nur minimal besser.

Hab auch ne weile getüftelt, bis ich ne gute Einstellung gefunden habe.

Als denne


----------



## Zahnkranzbeißer (29. März 2005)

moinmoin

also ich frag euch jetz ma was...
ich wiege ungefähr 75 kg, hab ein Bass ST mit nem X-Fusion Vector Pro Dämpfer mit 55mm Hub drinne.
soll ich ne 400er oder n 450er feder nehmen?
und wie lang darf dann die längere feder denn sein.
hab ich hier grad gelesen
weil bei mir is scho sehr degressiv;-)soll heißen der dämpfer federt wie 3 cm dicke issomatten;-)


----------



## Falco Mille (29. März 2005)

Der Dämpfer des Bass TFR ist nicht degressiv sondern linear angelenkt. Wir haben das Hub/Federweg Verhältnis nachgemessen und die Progressionskurve zeigt einen linearen Verlauf. Dass der Rahmen im Verhältnis zum Fahrergewicht eine sehr weiche Feder benötigt, liegt an dem ungewöhnlich niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis des Dämpfers, ca. 2,1 zu 1. Je niedriger das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist, um so geringer sind die Belastungen, denen der Dämpfer unterliegt. Da wir das Bass als robustes Sorglos Fully anbieten, ist dieses Feature durchaus beabsichtigt. Das etwas träge Ansprechverhalten ergibt sich durch das Pro Pedal Sytem der aktuellen Dämpfer. Je nach Dämpfermodell kann hier durch Federvorspannung, Federhärte, Druckstufendämpfung, Luftdruck oder Progression das Setup verfeinert werden. Die Faustregel wenn's zu hart ist: weniger Vorspannung oder weichere Feder, mehr Druckstufe bzw. Druck/Progression (aber nie die Druckstufe fast oder ganz blockieren). Für einen Fahrer mit 80 bis 90 kg ist eine 450er Feder ideal, bei 70 bis 80 kg eine 350er. Die weichste Feder, die wir zur Zeit fürs Bass TFR anbieten können ist eine 300x2,75.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (29. März 2005)

Moin,

was kostet denn die 350er bzw. 400er Feder für das Bass DH, wenn man einen DNM ST8RC Dämpfer mit 220mm Einbaulänge fährt?

Gruß

K


----------



## rosette (30. März 2005)

Moin Kitor,

das Bass DH hat nicht die selbe Anlenkung wie das TFR!  

Gruß


----------



## kitor (30. März 2005)

Moin,

das Bass DH hat fast die gleiche Anlenkung wie das DH; AUf jeden Fall hat meines nicht mehr die alte degressive Anlenkung, sondern die neue, die bis auf die Verlängerung beim TFR genau der des TFR entspricht. Von daher, Doch! 

Aber das nur nebenbei, mich interessiert der Preis der Feder.


----------



## Falco Mille (30. März 2005)

Alle Federn für 200 mm bis 230 mm lange Dämpfer kosten bei uns 57,08 EUR.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## Freeride Benni (30. März 2005)

Also erst mal danke an alle!! Ich denke den Thread kann man ja auch noch erweiteren und eine kleine Version aus "Zeig was du hast" machen, d.h. wir könnten ja noch Pics von unseren Bikes posten?!    Wer Lust hat, immer her damit; Wir sind die Bass-Radler


----------



## Bersi (30. März 2005)

erster:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (30. März 2005)

Sehr nobel! 

Und jetzt meins: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/105464


----------



## kitor (31. März 2005)

> Alle Federn für 200 mm bis 230 mm lange Dämpfer kosten bei uns 57,08 EUR.




Danke!


ich poste später ein Bild von der aktuellen Version...des Bass "tonnenschwer" dh


----------



## kitor (1. April 2005)




----------



## O.leg (1. April 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

>





Was für Disziplinen fährt man denn mit solch einem Vorbau????


----------



## kitor (2. April 2005)

der Vorbau war nur übergansgweise und ist inzw getauscht.


----------



## O.leg (2. April 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> der Vorbau war nur übergansgweise und ist inzw getauscht.




Dann wil ich nichts gesagt haben
PS:   coole Farbe


----------



## Freeride Benni (2. April 2005)

Hmm, hammer nicht noch mehr Bass-Bilder    .


----------



## O.leg (2. April 2005)

bass gr 15 zoll


----------



## RedSKull (3. April 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Komentar wirst du nur ungern hören:
> Das Bass ist (oder war zumindest - ist er es noch immer @Falco???) degressiv... d.h. Anfangs hart, dann weich. Abhilfe schaft nur eine sehr weiche Feder und im Gegenzug etwas Druckstufe, oder noch besser eien weiche progressiv gewickelte Feder...



Beim TFR mag es mit der Degressivität nicht soo schlimm sein, aber mein Bass DH fahr ich mit einer progressiven Feder von Stratos (und sauber eingestellter Druckstufe). Alles andere war nicht wirklich toll, entweder kein Ansprechen auf kleine Schläge, oder ständiges Durchschlagen.

Jetzt überzeugt das Fahrwerk nicht nur mich sondern auch andere die es Probefahren konnten.


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. April 2005)

ich hatte früher auch mal ein bass fr.
schön wars ja aber von der kinematik her wars ein haufen schrott.
meine anlenkung war definitiv zu degressiv, außerdem war der angegebene     maximale federweg von 130mm grundweg falsch. gemessen waren es 9,3cm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (3. April 2005)

@ RedSKull:

Woher hast du denn die Feder und was hat sie gekostet? Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal ne 300er bestellt. Mal sehen wie es sich dann fährt...


----------



## solrider666 (3. April 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte früher auch mal ein bass fr.
> schön wars ja aber von der kinematik her wars ein haufen schrott.
> meine anlenkung war definitiv zu degressiv, außerdem war der angegebene     maximale federweg von 130mm grundweg falsch. gemessen waren es 9,3cm..



Mit den Federwegsangaben haben die Herren bei Nicolai schon so einige Probleme habe ich das Gefühl ??!!
Ich fahre ein Bass DH von 2002 mit angegebenen 150mm FW am Hinterbau. Nachdem ich mir jetzt eine Boxxer mit 152mm FW geholt habe (hatte vorher eine Z1 Wedge mit 130mm) hab ich dochmal meinen Ferderweg gemessen und musste leider feststellen das ich an meinem Hinterbau MAX.132mm KRASSEN Ferderweg zur Verfühung habe.
Nach nochmaligen nachrechen Dämpferhub x Überstungsverhälnis komme ich auf einen max. FW von 132,3mm.
Das ist für ein "Downhillbike" doch etwas zu wenig.

Schlussendlich werde ich zum Jahresende der Marke NIcolai den Rückenkehren und mir einen anderen Rahmen kaufen dessen FW angabe auch für meine Zwecke ausreichend ist. (Andere Marke desshalb, da mir ein Helius ST Rahmen  mit DHX5 zu teuer ist, da gibt es andere bewehrte Hersteller die einen Hardcorerahmen mit DHX5 Dämpfer günstiger anbieten)

SORRY - Aber meiner Meinung nach passt das nicht zusammen, auf der einen Seite sehr gute (inovative) Rahmen bauen und dann aber LowBudget (ala. DNM oder X-Fusion) Seriendämpfer verpflanzen damit der Rahmen net ganz so teuer wird. Das ist sehr schade.

Ahh. Noch was zum Theme Degresive Dämpferanlenkung - Ich fahre in meinem Bass eine 450er Feder mit sehr wenig Druckstufe und etwas mehr Zugstufe aber von dergresiv keine Spur. Ich werde mir aber für diese Saison doch noch eine 550er Ferder reinmachen (damit die 138mm nich ganz so oft durchschlagen) habe doch 110kg Kampfgewicht


----------



## chorge (4. April 2005)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dämpfer des Bass TFR ist nicht degressiv sondern linear angelenkt. Wir haben das Hub/Federweg Verhältnis nachgemessen und die Progressionskurve zeigt einen linearen Verlauf.



Sorry, hatte das "TFR" überlesen... Asche auf mein Haupt!!


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. April 2005)

So, habe jetzt ne 300er drin...    Also, was jetzt ja ganz blöd ist, ist das wenn ich auf dem Radl stehe und dann mit schwung den Hinterbau zum Einfedern bringe, schaffe ich es mit viel Schwung (Nein, ich lasse mich nicht auf den Sattel fallen) komplett einzufedern. Ist das bei euch auch so? (An die 300er Fahrer)   er spricht jetzt ganz klar viel besser an, aber beim DH (Was ich mit dem Rad zu 90% fahre) hauts mir den bestimmt andauernt durch?! Ich muss es aber erstmal ausprobieren. Ach und beim Draufsetzen ist es immer noch nicht so wie bei einem verkleichbaren Fully.   
Bitte noch nen paar Coments von eucht. 
Thx.


----------



## Eliot (8. April 2005)

... deswegen haben die Jungs wohl von der Druckstufe gesprochen! 

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Freeride Benni (8. April 2005)

Ja, ich habe schon 3 Klicks drin!


----------



## Fuback (8. April 2005)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe schon 3 Klicks drin!




Aber bitte nicht übertreiben!     
Nein, 3 klicks ist ganz gut, hab ich auch.

Pic kommt am we


----------



## Freeride Benni (8. April 2005)

Warum auch immer, bei mir macht das kein Sinn/es Funktioniert nicht. Ich bin wieder zur 350er gewechselt. Schade um das Geld.   
Aber aufs Foto freue ich mich...!


----------



## Fuback (9. April 2005)

So nu ist es geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (16. April 2005)

Cool, nur finde ich, dass der Sattel nicht drauf passt...


----------



## defiler (26. April 2005)

grüsse hab grad das Forum verfolgt .
Bin bist jetzt nur Hard tail gefahren und will mir jetz ein fully bauen oder ein günstiges kaufen . 

bin 1,73 groß und hab 65kg

da hab ich das Bike gefunden und wollte vielleicht eine Meinung von euch ob sich das auszahlt oder eher nicht - wegen dem harten tail ??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...7653&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT#ebayphotohosting

sonst würde noch der Rahmen in die engere Auswahlkommen 

http://www.alpha-bikes.de/shop/asse...3499/501236958e021009d/501236962909e0302.html


vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein wenig helfen


----------



## chorge (26. April 2005)

Also die 1300.- sind ziemlich OK für das Bass... kommt halt immer drauf an, was du fahren willst!


----------



## defiler (26. April 2005)

thja ich möcht schon ein bischen gröber ins gelände desw. hab ich ja grad mein hartail fast zerstört    was meinst du zu der größe Rahmen und meine Körpergröße ??


----------



## Fuback (26. April 2005)

defiler schrieb:
			
		

> thja ich möcht schon ein bischen gröber ins gelände desw. hab ich ja grad mein hartail fast zerstört  was meinst du zu der größe Rahmen und meine Körpergröße ??



Moinsen, also das mit der Grösse ist so eine Sache.
Der Rahmen bei eBay ist in M und Du bist 173, mein Rahmen ist S und ich bin 183.
Ist halt ein Frage des Geschacks, also ich mag kleine Rahmen, was das Bike eher etwas unruhig macht auf dem DH, sich aber noch recht gut zum springen, für NorthShores und zum droppen eignet.

Mit 130mm am Heck ist es doch schon etwas schmal auf der Brust fürn DH, ist halt nen Freerider.
Allerdings sind die verbauten Parts net schlecht, vorallem die Bremsen.

Also ich würde Dir zu einem kleineren Rahmen mit mehr Federweg raten.


----------



## defiler (26. April 2005)

alles klar ich fahr eigentlich auch allgemein eher kleinere Rahmen 
danke erstmal !!

da ich nicht so viel ausgeben möchte werd ich mal weiter  umsehen
oder mich vielleicht doch einen dieser Teile zulegen nur kommen Sie mir
doch sehr günstig vor .

http://www.alpha-bikes.de/shop/asse...3499/501236958e021009d/501236962909e0302.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (5. Mai 2005)

@Falco: Für welche Gabeleinbaulängen ist das 2002er Bass DH freigegeben?

Übrigens, dafür, dass inzwischen jedes "Enduro" mehr Federweg als mein Bass hat, lässt sich auf DH Strecken doch ordentlich Gas geben damit.

P.S. Hab in meinem DNM St8 RC jetzt dickeres ATF (Automatikgetriebeöl), damit gibts endlich spürbare Zug- und Druckstufendämpfung.


----------



## Falco Mille (10. Mai 2005)

Das 2002er Bass war für Gabeleinbaulängen bis 510 mm freigegeben.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## RedSKull (11. Mai 2005)

Danke Falco!


----------



## fab1o (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute

möchte mir ein Nicolai zulegen. Zuerst dache ich ans Helius FR. Doch da ich 200er Scheiben und eine 170er Sherman Breakout Gabel möchte (ev eine Z1FR1) denke ich, dass das Bass TFR besser für meinen Einsatzbereich - Bikepark - geeignet ist.

Was meint ihr? Doch das Helius FR, da weniger Probleme mit hinterem Dämpfer und so...?

Mein Bike soll nicht mehr als 16kg wiegen, denkt ihr dass das mit dem BassTFR/ HeliusFR möglich ist? (Teile: DT FR Räder, Shimano LX Kurbel, X-9, XT 203mm Scheiben, BigBetty)


----------



## Testmaen (16. Mai 2005)

Das Helius FR wurde vor einiger Zeit mal von der BIKE getestet und zwar in einem (gewichtsmässigen) ähnlichen Aufbau, wie du ihn vorhast, und wog um die 16kg, wieviel exakt weiss ich nicht mehr.

Dem Rad wurden im Vgl. zu den Test-Konkurrenten ein sehr gutes Allround-Vermögen attestiert. Darin liegt wohl auch der Hauptvorteil des FR´s gegenüber dem Bass.

MfG


----------



## Bersi (16. Mai 2005)

also bass mit breakout und 16kg, hm geht das ohne weiteres? meins mit z1 wiegt über weit über 18kg *G*


----------



## fab1o (16. Mai 2005)

das Teil soll vorallem Spass machen!!! Bergauf muss es nicht besonders gut gehen.

es sollte agil und spassig zu fahren sein, deshalb nicht gross über 16kg. will kein Bike was schwergängig durch Kurven geht. dabei sollte es auch den einen oder anderen Drop locker wegstecken.


----------



## pe_I (6. September 2005)

Ich habe einen Bass DFR/TFR (????) in nov. 2003 gekauft.
es war theoretisch das ausstellungsstueck in friedrichshafen2003 und verbaut ist einer der ersten ProPedal...

148mm am rad, 2,8" am daempfer. Fox Vanilla RC PRoPedal 222mm
habe es mit 'ne 450 gekriegt und danach eine 350 gekauft...

ich schaffe es immer noch nicht das ganze federweg zu nuetzen... bei abfahrten ohne drops ca. 1/3 bleibt unberuehrt...

seit dem ich 'ne sherman Flick Plus 150mm fahre ist 'nen traum geworden... wuerde aber gerne etwas mehr vom federweg ausnuetzen.
Ich wiege 73kg und wuerde eine feder haben mit dem ich beim fahren ohne >1m drops das federweg ausnuetze.
laut tabellen und formeln sollte ich 'ne 275 Feder Fahren, meine angst nachdem ich das thread hier gelesen habe ist bezueglich die regressive federkennlinie.

Falco hat gesprochen vom Bass TFR... dass es linear ist.
mein ist Bass TFR und deshalb linear?

dann kaufe ich 'ne 275 Feder und das war's...

@Falco: vor ein paar jahre habe ich dir ziemlich viel mit e-mails gestresst, und weiss den guten nicolai service zu schaetzen  

gruss aus rom


----------



## pe_I (8. September 2005)

up...    

...falls es weiterhilft... 
Rahmen N 1447  Schwinge N 1542


----------



## ronmen (9. Juli 2007)

hey bassfahrer..
da es sicherlich im forum noch so einige bassfahrer gibt, lohnt es sich den schönen fred mal wieder aus der kiste zu kramen..
ich selber fahre ein nicolai virus mit einer bass_schwinge (68kg, radl knapp 14kg, 1,80m)
weil ich besonders schlau sein wollte   habe ich mir einen 5th element verbaut..
der absolut größte fehler den ich machen konnte..320er feder..jedoch spricht selbst bei offener druckstufe so schlecht an (natur des 5th element coil und dazu noch die plattform und auch noch der degressive hinterbau), dass es absolut keinen spaß gemacht hat damit, sich in den freerides etwas! ruppigere lines auszusuchen  der dämpfer arbeitete ab 50% vorsichtig gesagt: ein wenig besser...
aber bei allem ärger und nachteilen..ich liebe das rad einfach (weil das helius zu teuer ist   )
ich hoffe nun, dass ein vanilla rc ohne plattform und von seinem natur bedingten besseren ansprechverhalten mit einer 300er mich mehr befriedigt (ja, ich habe nach dem 5th absolut keine ansprüche mehr, und würde schon mit einem funken sensibilität der kinematik des hinterbaus, vor freude platzen) 
ps: müssen die buchsen eigentlich gefettet werden? da scheiden sich ja die geister? (bzgl ausschlagen etc.)..beim bass ist so wie so alles anders  
ganz liebe grüße der ronmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larsen78 (9. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also ich fahre auch ein Virus, von '99. Der Hinterbau ist noch der Originale. Ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt, das Rad ein wenig aufzumöbeln (Ich liebe das Teil, genau wie ronmen!). Bin also gerade dabei es neu aufzubauen, würde dann bei Interesse mal ein Foto reinstellen, wenn es fertig ist (hoffentlich bis nächste Woche). Ich wäre aber auch begeistert, wenn andere Leute, die ein Virus (oder Bass) fahren, mal ihre Erfahrungen und Fotos hier rein posten würden. Schön, wenn man nicht nur gemecker über seinen Rahmen hört...

@ronmen: Wenn du ein Virus fährst, dann hast du doch sicher auch nur 110mm Federweg, oder? Wie kommst du damit klar, angesichts der heute üblichen Federwege? Also ich für mein Teil fand das bisher immer ausreichend. 
Ich fahre übrigens einen DNM-Dämpfer (Modell keine Ahnung, der mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter, habe ich direkt von Nicolai) mit 450er Feder. Fährt sich couchig, aber mir gefällt es. Ach ja: bin 1,80 und wiege (in voller Montur) so um die 85-86 Kilo. Will es aber vielleicht mal mit einem Luftdämpfer probieren.

Viele Grüße an alle Bass- und Virusfahrer

larsen


----------



## ronmen (9. Juli 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3867353
frisch gepostet 
grüße der ronmen
ps ansonsten findest du in der sufu - "nur titel durchsuchen" - "bass" so einige nice pictures


----------



## Jack22001 (12. Juli 2007)

ein bass thread - ;-))

da werd ich auch mal wiederaktiv in sachen posten. Fahre ebenfalls ein Bass, wie ronmen - nur in blau. 

<--- Fotos siehe rechts

Habe es vor kurzen aber ein wenig aufgemöbelt. Die Votec GS4 raus und eine Magura Wotan rein + DT Swiss FR6.0 und HügiFr Nabe + RaceFace Diabolus Headset. Die Gabel ist eigentlich etwas zu lang von der Einbaulänge her (51cm freigegeben). Allerdings hatte die Gs auch 54cm Einbaulänge - ging ohne Probleme die letzten 8 Jahre. Wenn ich die Wotan auf 120mm absenke, bin ich bei 50cm. Also mal sehn, obs auf lange sicht hält ;-)
Lenkwinkel ist aber doch ein wenig flacher - aber noch im grünen Bereich. Das Ansprechverhalten der Wotan ist auf jedenfall eine echte Bereicherung. Die Votec war schon relativ bockig auf den Trails.

So genug gelabert ;-)

Grüsse an die Bassgemeide


----------



## larsen78 (12. Juli 2007)

@Jack22001: In welchem Loch fährst du deinen Dämpfer? Kommst du mit den 11cm Federweg klar oder wünscht du dir manchmal schon etwas mehr? Vom Federweg her sind unsere Bikes ja mittlerweile höchstens noch als Marathon-/CC-Racer zu gebrauchen ;-))


----------



## ronmen (12. Juli 2007)

so ein quark..wir lassen uns doch nicht von der zeit und dem technolgischen fortschritt vorschreiben was wir mit 120mm alles anstellen können   
..mit den einabumaßen wär ich bei nicolai vorsichtig, hinsichtlich überschreitung)..die werden das schon durchgerechnet haben..die beschränken die einbaumaße ja nicht , um den kunden zu ärgern, sondern um ihn zu schützen...weil wenn dir während der fahrt -worsed case- das steuerrohr bei 40sachen im wals abreiß,aufgrund eines nicht freigegebenes momentes, wars das dann  
grüße der ronmen


----------



## Jack22001 (12. Juli 2007)

vom Federweg her reicht es bisher eigentlich (bin daher eh nur HT gefahren). da ich erst seit mitte letzten jahres in black forrest unterwegs bin - hab ich ehr damit zu tun meine fahrtechnik zu verbessern. ;-)

daheim im thüringer wald sind die abfahrten meist nicht so steil und ausgewaschen - sofern man nicht grade auf der dh strecke in ilmenau sein unwesen treibt  (da war ich aber noch nicht)

löcher: wenn ichs grad richtig in erinnerung habe:
rahmen:das unterste,
hinterbau: das oberste

ab und zu hab ich aber schon mal durchschlagen. grundsätzlich mag ich den straffen hinterbau, da ich auch den berg vorher hoch fahre. wenns gröber wird verstelle ich meist neben zugstufe noch die federvorspannung um 1-2 umdrehungen, aber dann schlägt es eben ab und zu mal durch (wenn ichs zu weich eingestellt habe). 

bin am überlegen evt. auf einen anderen dämpfer zu wechseln. der vanilla rc soll ja sehr gut mit dem bass funktionieren (aber schwer zu bekommen) oder auch der pearl3.3 mit luft


@ ronmen: ja ich weiss und falco hat auch gesagt max 51cm - niemals mehr, zumal der rahmen im vergleich zu heutigen rel. dünwandige rohre hat. falls doch mal was passiert hab ich eben pech gehabt ;-) 
- garantie ist eh schon lange abgelaufen. naja bisher hat die votec gut gehalten. allerdigns ist das ja eine doppelbrücke und daher sicherlich nicht vergleichbar.

Bin aber meist im gröberen gelände nicht sehr schnell unterwegs (meist deutlich unter 30). Befürchte ehr das sich irgendwann das Steuerrohr weitet, da der Diabolus ja ein Stahlsteuersatz ist. Aber sowas kündigt ich ja länger an. Ich werd nun einfach mal fahren und dann wird sich der Rest zeigen. Wenn ich "Pech" habe muss ich irgendwann aufs Helius umsteigen (müssen) 

P.S. hab im Moment eh genug Erfahrung im "Über den Lenkerflug" - ein Fahrtechniklehrgang wäre mal geil 

so long jack


----------



## ronmen (12. Juli 2007)

ein pearl wäre sicher eine überlegung wert..(was hat deines für eine einabulänge?-216mm ist gerade beim E drin)
bin bis vor kurzem noch einen 5th element progressive coil gefahren...habe mir nun einen 200mm/50 vanilla rc (leider ppd) besorgt..also ich denke dich dämpfer sind alles andere als schwer zu bekommen .. , es sei denn du möchtest einen neuen...
da kenne ich bei interesse > pn, einen laden in dresden, die noch einen niegel_nagel_neuen vanilla rc ohne pro pedal ! da liegen haben..
grüße der ronmen


----------



## larsen78 (12. Juli 2007)

Bezüglich der Einbaumaße: ich habe aktuell eine PIKE 426 U-Turn verbaut, die hat 517mm Einbaulänge. Laut Falco ist dies gerade noch möglich. Außerdem kann man die ja, wie auch die Wotan, runterdrehen. 

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen 0815-Steuersatz, der nur eine sehr kleine Einpresstiefe hatte. Da hat sich das Rohr auch ein wenig geweitet. Habe jetzt einen Synchros-Steuersatz mit ziemlich großer Einpresstiefe, sollte jetzt laut Bikeladen kein Problem mehr sein. Ich habe die Aufweitung auch schon mal bei Zonenschein vorgezeigt (ich wohne da um die Ecke). Die bieten einen richtig fetten DH-Steuersatz an. Laut deren Aussage könnte ich den verbauen, wenn mein Steuersatz mal anfängt zu klappern. Damit wäre dann Ruhe;-)

Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mal einen Pearl-Luftdämpfer zu verbauen. Leider is mein Budget gerade ziemlich am Ende;-) Somit muss das noch warten. Naja, ging ja bis jetzt auch mit dem DNM-Dämpfer.


----------



## Jack22001 (12. Juli 2007)

hmm jo thx. im moment hat der dnm 190mm. 200 könnte evt auch passen. es ist noch etwas luft zum sitzrohr. ich werde erstemal die nächsten 2 wochen die Gabel ausgibig testen. komme leider nur am we zum fahren, da ich neuerdings in zürich arbeiten darf ;-/

ist der rc ohne propedal grundsätzlich besser? weil dann hab ich ja bergauf evt. mehr wippen, wenn der feiner anspricht als der dnm.

ich vermute der pearl macht im zusammenhang mit der wotan vielleicht den besseren eindruck weil die ja auch mit luft arbeitet. kann das evt jmd. bestätigen oder widerlegen?

aber schreib doch mal den laden via pm 


@larsen: ja nicolai hat auch so einen. dummerweise hat jemand aus meiner heimatstadt suhl so einen verkaft bei ebay - aber eben leider 2 wochen nachdem ich den diabolus drinne hatte :-(( - schade eigentlich. aber der Raceface hat auch 15mm einpresstiefe. der votecsteuersatz hate <10mm und hat das steuerrohr auch nicht ausgeschlagen - allerdings waren das aluschalen, welche selber ausgeschlagen sind mit der zeit - ist /war aber ein bekanntest votecproblem. naja mal sehn wie sich die einen bauteile so machen
grüsse jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (12. Juli 2007)

ich würde mir ein 2. lo*h in den ar*ch freuen, wenn mein hinterbau beim treten wippen würde..das wäre nämlich mal ein zeichen von einem winzigen funken sensibilität 
ich glaube wir bassisten finden keinen teiletester für uns..dh in die runde zu fragen ob jmd im bass (und sei es sogar das jügste (d)/tfr ..) bspw einen pearl getestet hat lohnt eher nicht...da weiss nicht einmal nicolai eine antwort drauf  ..anders sieht es da beim helius aus..da bekommt man für jedmögliches setup ein feadback..
grüße der ronmen


----------



## larsen78 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte mal vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Frage an die Community zu eben diesem Thema. Such doch mal, ist noch keine zwei Monate her...ich erhielt eine Antwort von jemandem, der einen pearl-Dämpfer im Bass fährt. Soll ziemlich gut gehen. Bin jetzt grad zu faul zum suchen und außerdem auf Arbeit;-). Außerdem hatte ich mal einen Beitrag im "Zeig was du hast" gefunden, da hat jemand einen Fox-RP23-irgendwas getestet und war begeistert. Ist aber ziemlich teuer, der Dämpfer...
Ich fahre bei 83-85kg an meinem Dämpfer eine 450er Feder, der Hinterbau ist schon ziemlich sensibel, finde ich. Wippt jedenfalls beim treten und schluckt sonst auch alles gut weg. Sogar Kopfsteinpflaster;-)


----------



## Jack22001 (12. Juli 2007)

hi, ich hab glaub ne 400er feder drinne und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden soweit. das einzige das eben ein wenig nervt ist immer die verstellung der federvorspannung - aber egal. erstmal sehen wie sich die gabel auf dauer macht. ;-)

den anderen Thread mit dem pearl hatte ich gelesen - daher bin ich ja auch drauf gekommen 

@larsen: hatte auch überlegt wegen der pike. die wäre auch nochmal gute 100eur günstiger gewesen. aber ich fand das unpraktisch das ich da erst ewig drehen muss bis ich die mal tiefer bekomme. bei der wotan ist der vorteil das ich einfach einen hebel am lenker umlege und das ding is 4cm kürzer 
wenn es wieder ausgefahren werdne soll einfach kurz mal das vorderrad in die luft und den hebel drücken oder kurz anhalten und bike vom gewicht entlasten. naja aber die pike ist sonst auch schick und bis 210mm scheibe freigegeben.


----------



## larsen78 (13. Juli 2007)

Das stimmt, schick ist sie . Mal sehen, wie sie sich fährt. Das mit dem Dämpfer war eher für ronmen gedacht, da er sich über fehlende Feedbacks zu Dämpfern im Bass beschwert hatte


----------



## Tillninjo (21. Juli 2007)

so, dann zeig ich euch mal mein bass fr.

als dämpfer fahre ich seit ein paar wochen einen fox float rl ava.
bin damit sehr zufrieden. mag es nicht so wenn man bei jedem tritt mit dem hobel wippt, daher passt das pro pedal des dämpfers. und aufgrund der progessionsverstellung (die ich auf ganz progressiv gestellt habe) schlägt der rahmen auch nicht mehr durch.

vorher hatte ich diverse dnm st8 und den nicolau dnme3 drin, einmal mit 650er und einmal mit 750er feder. wiege fahrfertig um die 80kg. aber mit den dämpfern ist der rahmen bei kleineren jumps schon durchgeschlagen.

so, hier nun ein bild... als ich es einer ausgedehnten komplettreinigung durchzogen hatte.





habe jetzt auch noch eine thomson sattelstütze dran und bald werde ich mal einen syntace vro vorbau/lenker ausprobieren.


----------



## ronmen (21. Juli 2007)

oh mein gott..
eine 650er mit 80kg?  
ich weige naksch 70kg  
und mir ist in meinem bass die 450er des vanilla rc noch zu hart.. 
habe da auch noch ein zitat direkt von nicolai:

"
Der Dämpfer des Bass TFR ist nicht degressiv sondern linear angelenkt. Wir haben das Hub/Federweg Verhältnis nachgemessen und die Progressionskurve zeigt einen linearen Verlauf. Dass der Rahmen im Verhältnis zum Fahrergewicht eine sehr weiche Feder benötigt, liegt an dem ungewöhnlich niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis des Dämpfers, ca. 2,1 zu 1. Je niedriger das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist, um so geringer sind die Belastungen, denen der Dämpfer unterliegt. Da wir das Bass als robustes Sorglos Fully anbieten, ist dieses Feature durchaus beabsichtigt. Das etwas träge Ansprechverhalten ergibt sich durch das Pro Pedal Sytem der aktuellen Dämpfer. Je nach Dämpfermodell kann hier durch Federvorspannung, Federhärte, Druckstufendämpfung, Luftdruck oder Progression das Setup verfeinert werden. Die Faustregel wenn's zu hart ist: weniger Vorspannung oder weichere Feder, mehr Druckstufe bzw. Druck/Progression (aber nie die Druckstufe fast oder ganz blockieren). Für einen Fahrer mit 80 bis 90 kg ist eine 450er Feder ideal, bei 70 bis 80 kg eine 350er. Die weichste Feder, die wir zur Zeit fürs Bass TFR anbieten können ist eine 300x2,75.
"

grüße der ronmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillninjo (21. Juli 2007)

das steht doch hier ein paar seiten vorher, oder?
was willst du mir damit sagen? versteh ich nicht so ganz....

ich fahre ja auch ein fr, kein tfr. also noch die alte anlenkung, wie du auf dem bild siehst. ich müsste ein verhältnis von ca 2,5:1 haben.

ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie dick beide federn sind, das kann man nicht mehr genau lesen. eine ist etwas dünner, 3x 650. aber die federraten stimmen. also in lbs/in.


und bei den kleineren sprüngen, wo die dnm dämpfer durchgeschlagen sind, das war vielleicht 1meter.

den fox fahr ich jetzt mit ca 10bar.

p.s.: fährst du öfters 'naksch' fahrrad?


----------



## ronmen (21. Juli 2007)

ich fahr nur naksch   
ich war nur fasziniert, was das bass für unterschiedliche federn nimmt..bei nahezu konstantem (mal mit kleidung  ) gewicht..also wie unterschiedlich die kinematik sich verhält..mehr wollt ich gar nicht sagen  
grüße der ron


----------



## manobike.Julian (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Jetzt muss ich hier auch nochmal was nachfragen...
Mich ervwirrt ja die ganze Geschichte bzgl. des Hinterbau-Kinematic am Bass sehr...Welche Modelle (Baujahre) haben denn jetzt tatsächlich degressive oder lineare Hinterbauten? Ich fahre ein 2003er Bass ST. Das spricht auch nur sehr hart an (DNM ST8-RC, 450er Feder, keine Druckstufe eingestellt, mein Gewicht ist ca. 82-85 kg). Falls ich einen neuen Dämpfer kaufe und eine etwas weichere Feder haben möchte, muss ich natürlich sehr drauf achten, was ich nehme, falls  mein Bike auch so unprogressiv ist. 
Also, wer weiss was? 
Falco?!

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Cheers!

Julian


----------



## manobike.Julian (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!
ich überlege, jetzt auch mal mit der Feder rumzuexperimentieren. der ein oder andere hier hat das ja auch bereits gemacht...Daher meine frage, ob vielloeicht noch jemand ne 350er oder 400er Feder mit ca. 150mm Einbaulänge von DNM rumliegen hat?! Wer was anbieten kann, melde sich bitte!
Cheers!
Julian


----------



## larsen78 (29. Juli 2007)

@Julian: wie bereits gesagt, spricht mein Dämpfer (trotz mittel eingestellter Druckstufe) sehr sensibel an. Ich bin etwa so schwer wie du und habe eine 450er Feder. Auf Grund der Degressivität spricht er sogar umso weicher an, je weiter er einfedert. In welchem Loch der Schwinge hast du den Dämpfer? Vielleicht hat es ja was damit zu tun...


----------



## manobike.Julian (30. Juli 2007)

Habe alle Varianten ausprobiert. Den maximalen Federweg (unteres Loch) fahre ich eh nicht, denn dann stehen Hinterrad und Sitzrohr mit 26" auf Kollisionskurs. Ich Fahre jetzt die obere Position, also minimaler Federweg, da ich ne recht kurze Gabel habe (Z1 Light) und so wieder auf einen entsprechend flachen Lenkwinkel und ausserdem schön niedriges Tretlager komme. Ich brauche auch nicht unbedingt mehr Federweg, bin vorher eh nur Hardtail gefahren und bevorzuge eine straffe Abstimmung. Hänge ich den Dämpfer im mittleren Loch auf, fühlt sich ausserdem alles genau so hart an. Aber vielleicht könnte man mit einer etwas weicheren Feder trotzdem etwas mehr rauslocken bzw. den Hinterbau etwas sensibler machen? Vor mir hat ein Kumpel das Bike gefahren und hatte den Hinterbau auf Kollisionskurs eingestellt. Trotz harter Einschläge kam es aber nie zur Kollision, der Hinterbau ist nie voll eingefedert. Ich habe jetzt mit meinr einstellung tatsächliche 115mm Federweg gemessen. Es fühlt sich so an, als ob ich davon nie mehr als 6-8cm genutzt hätte und ich habe auch quasi null SAG. Obwohl ich auch mehr ein Grobmotoriker bin und gerne mal etwas unsanft einschlage. Ist der Hinterbau vielleicht gar nicht (so) linear oder gar degressiv, und ich könnte mit einer weicheren Feder nen Top-Fahrwerk bekommen?


----------



## Murx (5. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Jetzt muss ich hier auch nochmal was nachfragen...
> Mich ervwirrt ja die ganze Geschichte bzgl. des Hinterbau-Kinematic am Bass sehr...Welche Modelle (Baujahre) haben denn jetzt tatsächlich degressive oder lineare Hinterbauten? Ich fahre ein 2003er Bass ST. Das spricht auch nur sehr hart an (DNM ST8-RC, 450er Feder, keine Druckstufe eingestellt, mein Gewicht ist ca. 82-85 kg). Falls ich einen neuen Dämpfer kaufe und eine etwas weichere Feder haben möchte, muss ich natürlich sehr drauf achten, was ich nehme, falls  mein Bike auch so unprogressiv ist.
> Also, wer weiss was?
> ...



Nimm einen Luftdämpfer.
Der DNM ist eh Mist.
Vermutlich brauchst du eine Einbaulänge von 222mm.
Gibt nicht so viel Auswahl in dem Bereich. Gut & günstig ist eigentlich nur ein Pearl. Könnte aber fast sein, dass der schon wieder *zu* progressiv ist. 
Ich fahre den Pearl bei mir in der max. Federweg Einstellung (kein Kollisionsproblem - Dämpfer hat nur 63mm Hub). Das ist beim DFR dann schon eine ziemlich degressive Anlenkung. (neutral == rechter Winkel) . Trotzdem ist das ganze System ein bisschen zu progressiv. I.e: Ich fahre den Pearl bei 85 kg mit 2 (in Worten *zwei*) Bar und mit einem Sag von 40%. Durchschlagen tut er trotzdem nicht -- eher im Gegenteil: ich nutze zu wenig Federweg.


----------



## manobike.Julian (6. August 2007)

Komisch, dass hier immer die Luftdämpfer die Lösung der Probleme sein sollen. In den ganzen Bike-Tests liest man doch immer, dass Luftdämpfer kaum Progression bieten und die meisten Hinterbauten zu linear damit sind. Wieso ist das beim Bass anders?


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Komisch, dass hier immer die Luftdämpfer die Lösung der Probleme sein sollen. In den ganzen Bike-Tests liest man doch immer, dass Luftdämpfer kaum Progression bieten und die meisten Hinterbauten zu linear damit sind. Wieso ist das beim Bass anders?



Hast wohl im Physikunterricht gepennt hm ?


----------



## Tillninjo (6. August 2007)

ein luftdämpfer ist eigentlich immer eher progressiv, das merkst du wenn du eine alte luftpumpe zusammendrückst, wenn du sie mit einem finger zuhälst: anfangs kannst du sie ganz leicht zusammen drücken und zum schluss hin wirds immer schwerer, machst du das ein paar mal, wird die luftpumpe sogar warm. luft ist nunmal ein progressives medium. mein foy float rl ava ist in der progression einstellbar, lt hersteller von "sehr progressiv bis fast linear". da das bass ja einen eher degressiven hinterbau hat, ist ein progressiver dämpfer imho empfehlenswert. dies löst allerdings nicht das problem mit dem ansprechverhalten, sondern das problem, dass der dämpfer durchschlägt.
ein federdämpfer ist linear im ansprechverhalten, zumindest was die feder angeht: doppelte last, doppelter einfederungsweg. dies wird dann allerdings durch einstellen der druckstufe verändert, sodass es eben stärker gedämpft wird. 

wie falco auch schon schrieb: lieber eine weichere feder (damit ist dann das ansprechverhalten besser, da man weniger kraft braucht, damit der dämpfer einfedert), aber dafür die druckstufe etwas aufdrehen, damit mehr gedämpft wird, um zu verhindern, dass der dämpfer durchschlägt.

also ich kann deine aussage (bzw bike tests) leider so nicht verstehen, warum hinterbauten mit luftdämpfer "zu linear" sein sollen. sie sind zumindest progressiver als mit stahlfederdämpfer. und die druckstufe kann man bei beiden (je nach modell) einstellen.


man muss halt immer schauen, was man für ein problem hat, entweder das ansprechverhalten, oder dass der rahmen dazu neigt durchzuschlagen. wenn es wie bei murx so ist, dass selbst bei 40% sag das bass nicht durchschlägt, dann ist es ja gut.
@murx: fährst du ein bass ST, oder welches modell? 

das tfr hat ja aufgrund der neueren dämpferaufnahme sowieso andere eigenschaften und sollte recht neutral federn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillninjo (6. August 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Hast wohl im Physikunterricht gepennt hm ?



..oder so  
 
und ich schreib mir hier nen wolf


----------



## manobike.Julian (6. August 2007)

Ich liebe solche Foren-Beiträge wie die von Murx... 
Jungs, Ihr braucht mir hier nicht die Physik zu erklären...okay?!
Meine Frage ist, warum man in den vielen Biketests (MTBrider, Freeride) des öfteren liest, dass Hinterbauten mit Luftdämpfern  sehr linear arbeiten und nach dem Einbau eines Stahlfederdämpfers die Probleme behoben sind. Die Kompressibilität von Luft ist mir nicht erst seit meinem Ingenieursstudium bekannt...   ;-) , auch die Progression selbiger. Scheinbar wird dort also wenig Luftdruck gefahren, um einen fein ansprechenden Hinterbau zu bekommen, der geringe Luftdruck reicht aber nicht, um vor Durchschlägen zu schützen...also stellen wir die Frage mal um: ist das jetzt der Grund, dass sich teilweise über mangelnde Progression beschwert wird, weil Luftdämpfer, um ein feines Ansprechen zu leisten, mit viel zu wenig Druck gefahren werden?
Also tolle Progression mit Luftdämpfer aber dann auf jeden Fall auch entsprechend schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, ja?!


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Foren-Beiträge wie die von Murx...
> Jungs, Ihr braucht mir hier nicht die Physik zu erklären...okay?!
> Meine Frage ist, warum man in den vielen Biketests (MTBrider, Freeride) des öfteren liest, dass Hinterbauten mit Luftdämpfern  sehr linear arbeiten und nach dem Einbau eines Stahlfederdämpfers die Probleme behoben sind. Die Kompressibilität von Luft ist mir nicht erst seit meinem Ingenieursstudium bekannt...   ;-) , auch die Progression selbiger. Scheinbar wird dort also wenig Luftdruck gefahren, um einen fein ansprechenden Hinterbau zu bekommen, der geringe Luftdruck reicht aber nicht, um vor Durchschlägen zu schützen...also stellen wir die Frage mal um: ist das jetzt der Grund, dass sich teilweise über mangelnde Progression beschwert wird, weil Luftdämpfer, um ein feines Ansprechen zu leisten, mit viel zu wenig Druck gefahren werden?
> Also tolle Progression mit Luftdämpfer aber dann auf jeden Fall auch entsprechend schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, ja?!



Ich les ja gelegentlich auch diesen Schund. Aber den Satz habe ich noch nicht gelesen ? Jedenfalls: Wenn man einen Luftmedium verwendet wird die entsprechende Feder progressiver. Das gilt übrigens auch für die Gabel. 36 Van vs. 36 Talas z.b. ist so ein Fall bei dem Luft scheinbar deutlich besser funktioniert.  Druckstufe spielt natürlich auch noch eine Rolle.

Was nun das Bass angeht: Das ist ein uralt Design. Sinn der degressiven Anlenkung war Unterdrücken von Hinterbauwippen. Da hat man dann in Kauf genommen, dass das Ding ab und zu mal durchschlägt. Und um das abzustellen braucht man eine absurd hohe Federrate. Ich hatte mal eine Vanilla RC in meinem Bass. Der Vanilla ist um eine Klasse besser als der DNM - war trotzdem Mist. Ansprechen war wegen der hohen Federrate übrigens AUCH Mist.

Ansprechverhalten mit meinem Pearl ist -- mit den 30-40% Sag - besser als mit meinem Vanilla RC  (gut -- die ersten 3 Millimeter waren mit dem Fox besser aber das wars dann auch schon. Bei nem Schotterweg war der Vanilla komfortabler. Aber schon bei nem knackigen Wurzetrail ist der Pearl eine ganze Welt besser) 

Wenn du aber  einen Luftdämpfer ins Bass  einbaust, kriegst du ein aktuelles Hinterbaudesign: Degressive Anlenkung + progressiver Dämpfer. Schau dir mal ein Cannondale Prophet an. Oder auch ein Morewood Shova ST.


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> @murx: fährst du ein bass ST, oder welches modell?
> 
> das tfr hat ja aufgrund der neueren dämpferaufnahme sowieso andere eigenschaften und sollte recht neutral federn.



Ich fahr ein Bass DFR 2003.
(Min. Federweg = lineare bis leicht degressive Anlenkung, Max Federweg = deutlich degressiv. Falco behauptet zwar gelegentlich was anderes, aber da muss man einfach nur mal das Geodreieck hinhalten ..)


----------



## manobike.Julian (6. August 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich auch mal einen Luftdämpfer ausprobieren...


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich tatsächlich auch mal einen Luftdämpfer ausprobieren...



Guter Plan.

Hier noch ein Tipp: Die Luftdämpfer sind unterschiedlich progressiv.
Das sollte halbwegs passen. Fox DHX Air z.b. soll relativ linear sein.
Pearl ist wohl max. progressiv. Swinger Air ist auch ziemlich progressiv. Einige kann man auch einstellen. Für ein altes Virus z.b würde ich 100%ig einen Pearl nehmen. Für das ST evtl sogar einen Fox DHX Air. Halt mal ein Geodreieck hin.
Winkel zwischen Hinterbaulager und vorderer Dämpferaufnahme, gemessen an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme.

Bei mir liegt der Winkel etwa (max. Federweg) bei 105°. Ich hätte die Anlenkung gern noch ein bisschen degressiver, dann könnte ich mit weniger Sag fahren.


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

Murx schrieb:


> Guter Plan.
> 
> Für das ST evtl sogar einen Fox DHX Air. Halt mal ein Geodreieck hin.
> Winkel zwischen Hinterbaulager und vorderer Dämpferaufnahme, gemessen an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme.
> ...



Sorry - Korrektur -- das TFR hat diesem komischen Turm, nicht das ST -- glaube ich jedenfalls. Wenn du also beim Bass ST über meinem 105° Winkel liegst kannst du mit einem Pearl eigentlich nix falsch machen.


----------



## Tillninjo (6. August 2007)

hab mal ein wenig gegooglet:
was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen einem bass FR (so einen fahre ich: 190mm dämpfereinbaulänge) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und einem DFR?
 
 die dämpferaufnahme und die schwinge sehen für mich identisch aus: http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=si&img=6803

einzigen unterschied den ich erkenne ist die leitungsverlegung, dfr: unter dem oberrohr, fr: auf dem oberrohr. ausserdem das andere gusset am oberrohr/unterrohr/steuerrohr.
wieviele varianten gibts eigentlich vom bass?
ich kenne noch das CC(kleine dämpferaufnahme am oberrohr), das DH(eckige schwinge unterhalb der dämpferaufnahme), das ST(mehr federweg) und das TFR (vordere dämpferaufnahme mit extra "adapter". neuste und letzte modell, oder?)
was gibt es sonst für unterschiede? welche dämpfereinbaulängen haben die einzelnen varianten?


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> hab mal ein wenig gegooglet:
> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen einem bass FR (so einen fahre ich: 190mm dämpfereinbaulänge)
> 
> 
> ...



DFR hat einen 222mm Dämpfer. Max. Federweg 152mm -- zumindest laut Prospekt ....  uhm - anderes Thema - egal.

Vermutlich auch eine leicht geänderte Geometrie, freigegeben bis 150mm Gabeln und so Kram.

Aber ansonsten sieht das schon ziemlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (6. August 2007)

Schon alleine des Preises wegen werde ich wohl eher zum Rock Shox oder einem Manitou (obowohl ich von Manitou ja eigentlich grundsätzlich gar nichts halte...) greifen...


----------



## Murx (6. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Schon alleine des Preises wegen werde ich wohl eher zum Rock Shox oder einem Manitou (obowohl ich von Manitou ja eigentlich grundsätzlich gar nichts halte...) greifen...



Heh - das hat ST hat ja doch diesen Ausleger.

http://dalco.de/admin/upload/bikes/10815-1.jpg

Es hat aber auch so einen kleinen Nupsi am hinteren Ende der Dämpferaufnahme (Mitte). Ich würde mal sagen: Der sieht ziemlich ideal aus für einen Pearl (besser als bei mir - ist ein bisschen degressiver) ... -- 

D.h. Ausleger ins Regal (spart sogar noch Gewicht) - Pearl in Nupsi einhängen - Kollisionskontrolle nicht vergessen ... Vermutlich musst du in der hinteren Aufnahme weiter nach oben wenn du den Nupsi anlenkst, sonst hat das Ding zuviel Federweg.

Den eigentlichen Anlenkpunkt kannst du vermutlich nicht nehmen  - deutlich zu progressiv. 

Am besten:  testen.

Alternativ: Ausleger anders rum einbauen - dann siehts so ungefähr aus wie bei mir denke ich.


----------



## manobike.Julian (7. August 2007)

Ohne den Adapter würde der von Dir beschriebe Winkel aber noch wesentlich größer und die ganze Sache sehr degressiv, oder?!

Ausserdem geht mir dann die schöne Geometrie flöten, der Hinterbau würde ja wesentlich weiter "runtergedrückt", ich hätte einen viel steileren Lenkwinkel und ein wesentlich höheres Tretlager. Ausserdem müsste ich andere Buchsen haben bzw. mit Unterlegscheiben rummachen. Das lasse ich lieber mal...

Aber ich denke, ich werde mir mal nen Pearl besorgen, hört sich ja sehr gut an...


----------



## Murx (7. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Ohne den Adapter würde der von Dir beschriebe Winkel aber noch wesentlich größer und die ganze Sache sehr degressiv, oder?!
> 
> Ausserdem geht mir dann die schöne Geometrie flöten, der Hinterbau würde ja wesentlich weiter "runtergedrückt", ich hätte einen viel steileren Lenkwinkel und ein wesentlich höheres Tretlager. Ausserdem müsste ich andere Buchsen haben bzw. mit Unterlegscheiben rummachen. Das lasse ich lieber mal...
> 
> Aber ich denke, ich werde mir mal nen Pearl besorgen, hört sich ja sehr gut han...



Am besten: Testen ;-)
Nix geht über ne längliche Testfahrt. Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen.

Wenn du in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme ganz nach oben gehst und den Adapter weglässt dürfte das bzgl Anlenkung optimal sein. Beim DFR ist die min. Federweg Einstellung zu progressiv für den Pearl -- obwohl sie schon leicht degressiv ist.

Die Geometrie wird sich durch die andere Anlenkung kaum ändern. Der Nupsi liegt ja fast auf einer Kreisbahn bzgl. der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme. Wenn sich was überhaupt ändert dann eher Richtung niedrigeres Tretlager, flacherer Lenkwinkel.

Die Geometrie wird eher durch den Sag bestimmt den du fährst. Ob 1 cm mehr oder weniger Sag merkt man schon deutlich. 

Andere Buchsen brauchst du sowieso. Denke nicht dass die DNM Buchsen für den Pearl passen.

Ich würde gleich die Buchsen für den 'Nupsi' nehmen. 
Aber bevor du das machst: Mach eine Kollisionskontrolle mit einem Stück Karton. Dämpfer ausbauen.

Der Pearl hat bei Einbaulänge 222 mm 63 mm Hub. Wenn du hinten ganz oben bist und vorne im Nupsi mit einem 222mm-63mm Karton und der Reifen streift an der Sitzstrebe -- schlecht.


----------



## manobike.Julian (7. August 2007)

Hmm...mit dem testen ist das natürlich so eine Sache...das kann ich ja erst richtig machen, wenn ich den Dämpfer habe...wäre natürlich doof, wenn ich dann kein optimales Ergebnis damit erzielen kann...

Ich habe jetzt die Dämpferaufnahme so weit wie möglich nach vorne geschioben, um ein möglichst niedriges Tretlager zu bekommen und den Lenkwinkel flach zu halten, da ich eine vergleichsweise kurze Z1 Light fahre.
Der Federteller liegt jetzt genau in der "Mulde" zwischen den zwei anderen Aufnahmepunkten, hat jkaum noch Platz, ohne anzustoßen.

Hinten ist der Dämpfer ganz oben aufgehängt. Wenn ich jetzt direkt in die Aufnahme, die fest am Rahmen ist, einhänge rückt die ganze Sache ordentlich nach hinten --> hohes Tretlager, steiler Lenkwinkel. Dann müsste ich also sehr viel SAG fahren, um das auszugleichen. Da müsste ich halt mal nachmessen, wieviel Federweg das bringen würde, und wieviel SAG ich da fahren kann...

Meinst Du denn, dass es definitiv "unschön progressiv" wird, wenn ich den Pearl mit der variablen Dämpferaufnahme fahren würde? 

ich glaube, ich nehme einfach nen Pearl und fahre mit variabler Dämpferaufnahme. Kann ja noch die Dämpferaufnahme ein Locvh zurück nehmen und dann hinten in der Mitte aufhängen und etwas mehr ´SAG fahren. Ich glaube, ich muss echt einfach den Pearl kaufen und dann mal rumprobieren...


----------



## Murx (7. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Hmm...mit dem testen ist das natürlich so eine Sache...das kann ich ja erst richtig machen, wenn ich den Dämpfer habe...wäre natürlich doof, wenn ich dann kein optimales Ergebnis damit erzielen kann...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt die Dämpferaufnahme so weit wie möglich nach vorne geschioben, um ein möglichst niedriges Tretlager zu bekommen und den Lenkwinkel flach zu halten, da ich eine vergleichsweise kurze Z1 Light fahre.
> Der Federteller liegt jetzt genau in der "Mulde" zwischen den zwei anderen Aufnahmepunkten, hat jkaum noch Platz, ohne anzustoßen.
> ...



Verstehe.

Wenn du ganz vorne mit dem Schlitten bist, sollte der Winkel zwischen Hinterbaulager und vorderer Aufhängung eigentlich deutlich > 90 sein ?

Wenn du also die Anlenkung der Dämpferaufnahme in der jetzigen Position (ganz vorne) nimmst und dafür aber hinten in die unterste Position (max Federweg) einhängst sollte das Ganze auch wieder passen.

Ansonsten wirds tatsächlich unschön progressiv.
Bei mir z.b ist das grenzwertig. Wenn ich 1,5 m ins flat hüpfe nutze ich -- bei deutlich weniger als 30-40% SAG --  max 4/5 des Federwegs.
Eigentlich sollte er da aber schon durchschlagen.

Vor Kauf würde ich testen (karton) ob bei der obigen Anlenkung

A: dein Lenkwinkel noch ok ist
   (Der wird dann eher flacher weil du mehr Sag fahren wirst)
B: der Reifen nicht mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert

Aber dafür musst du noch keinen Dämpfer kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larsen78 (7. August 2007)

...by the way: woher krieg ich einen Pearl 3.3? Gibts da einen Shop im Internet, der sowas verkauft? Einen 3.1 hab ich ja schon gefunden...


----------



## manobike.Julian (8. August 2007)

Naja, Lenkwinkel messen ist immer so eine Sache...ich fahre eigentlich leiber mit einer Einstellung Probe, bräuchte also schon den Dämpfer dafür. Wenn ich den maximalen Federweg einstelle (unteres Loch hinterer Dämpferaufnahme), dann gibt es mit 26" auf jeden Fall eine Kollision mit dem Sitzrohr. Das fällt also schonmal raus. Ich brauche auch nicht soviel federweg, ca. 135mm sollte der Hinterbau mit der mittleren Dämpferaufnahme bringen. das reicht mir auch, passt auch noch ganz gut zu meiner Z1. Wenn ich da mit nem Luftdämpfer dann aber sehr viel SAG habe, bringts das auch nicht. Ich stehe nicht auf so viel SAG, soll ja schließlich kein Downhill-Rad sein...


----------



## Murx (8. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Naja, Lenkwinkel messen ist immer so eine Sache...ich fahre eigentlich leiber mit einer Einstellung Probe, bräuchte also schon den Dämpfer dafür. Wenn ich den maximalen Federweg einstelle (unteres Loch hinterer Dämpferaufnahme), dann gibt es mit 26" auf jeden Fall eine Kollision mit dem Sitzrohr.



Stimmt nur bedingt.
Der Dämpfer hat weniger Hub als dein DNM - 63mm.


----------



## manobike.Julian (8. August 2007)

Das mit dem Hub ist so ne Sache. Abzüglich des Endanschlagelastomers hat mein DNM 60mm Hub. Kommt noch die nicht messbare Kompression des Elastomers dazu (schätze ca. 50%), dann ist man auch bei ca. 63mm. Und der DNM ist 230mm lang! Da kommt es mit kürzerem Dämpfer denifitv zur Kollision. Zumal es nicht gerade knapp ist mit dem DNM. Es seie denn, ich schiebe die vordere Aufnahme ganz nach hinten, aber das will ich ja nicht wegen der Geometrie...


----------



## manobike.Julian (8. August 2007)

Was den Winkel angeht, wir sprechen doch von dem hier, oder?


----------



## Murx (8. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Was den Winkel angeht, wir sprechen doch von dem hier, oder?



Korrekt.
Und >= 105 Grad solltens schon sein.
Zumindest dann wenn du einen Pearl nimmst...

Kannst ja mal ein bisschen tüfteln.
Stück fester Karton mit 222 bzw. 222-66 mm hilft.


----------



## RedSKull (9. August 2007)

In meinem 02er Bass DH steckt noch immer der DNM mit der progressiven Feder und dem dickeren Öl, sowie dem reduzierten Ausgleichsvolumen, den ich weiter vorne im Thread schon erwähnt hatte. Ich hatte es ja als Freerider aufgebaut und mit der Zeit wurde es immer downhilltauglicher.
Allerdings hängt der Rahmen seit einem Jahr nur an der Wand. Die Teile sind fast alle an meinen Downhiller gewandert.
Im nächsten Winter sollte ich ihn aber wieder aufbauen können. So ein Enduroradl wäre in der kalten Jahreszeit schon was feines.


----------



## Tillninjo (9. August 2007)

btw, beim fahrradbau: es gibt keine progressive federn, es gibt nur ne firma, die "progressive" heisst. bei federn ist es immer so: doppelte kraft, doppelter (feder)weg. daher gibt es ja auch die federkonstante (konstante, wie der name schon sagt) federn sind immer linear.

wenn man eine feder progressiv gestalten wollte, müsste man das so machen, dass sie unterschiedliche dicken(querschnitte) hat und dass die feder nach einem gewissen einfedern teilweise die einzelnen gänge (mit dünnerem querschnitt=leichteres einfedern) aufeinander liegen, damit dann die dickeren gänge (=schwereres einfedern) dann einfedern können und damit so eine art von progression erreicht wird.
sowas in der art (aus dem automobilbereich) müsste es dann sein, der untere bereich wird zuerst zusammengedrück und sobald dieser aud stoss ist kann der obere bereich federn. hat dieser dann eine andere federkonstante (also mehr kraft pro weg, beim mtb ja zb 500lbs/inch oder 120N/mm) so wirkt die feder progressiv:




habe gerade noch was bei thyssen-krupp-bilstein gefunden: das ist eine feder, die nicht aufeinander liegt beim einfedern, dafür aber konisch. man sieht dass die enden dünner sind: http://www.thyssenkrupp-bilstein.com/de/produkte/schraubenfedern/tonnenfedern-miniblockfedern.html





da aber dämpfer federn immer gleich dick sind und nie so weit zusammengrdrückt werden, dass die einzelnen gänge aufeinander liegen gibt es das im mtb bereich halt nicht.
daher: wenn progressiv, dann luftdämpfer, da luft ein progressives medium ist.


----------



## RedSKull (10. August 2007)

Jo, du Schlaumeier, so eine Feder wie in deinem ersten Bild habe ich in meinem DNM. Stammt aus einem Stratos Dämpfer.

Hundertprozentig überzeugen konnte der DNM nach den Modifikationen allerdings trotzdem nicht, das dickere Öl bringt Probleme am Druckstufenventil mit sich.
Um aus einem ST8RC einen guten Dämpfer zu machen müsste man schon mehr verändern. Der Aufwand lohnt sich aber nicht.

Sollte ich im nächsten Jahr mal Geld übrig haben kommt ein Luftdämpfer in die Kiste, aber kein Pearl, der hat zu wenig Hub bei 200mm Länge.


----------



## Tillninjo (10. August 2007)

danke für die netten worte.

wusste nicht, dass es so federn für räder gibt. wieder was dazugelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (13. August 2007)

Also ich versuche es jetzt erstmal noch mit einer weicheren Feder und mehr Druckstufe. Wenn das nichts bringt werde ich mal ein Bissken sparen und mir nen neuen Luftdämpfer kaufen...


----------



## Murx (17. August 2007)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> Also ich versuche es jetzt erstmal noch mit einer weicheren Feder und mehr Druckstufe. Wenn das nichts bringt werde ich mal ein Bissken sparen und mir nen neuen Luftdämpfer kaufen...



Ich würde gleich zum Luftdämpfer wechseln.

Was übrigens meinen Erfahrungswert von Pearl bzw. ~ 105° betrifft:
Kalle ist scheinbar zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis gekommen -- schau dir mal  das neue Nucleon AMX an.

Und den zugehörigen Dämpfer.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Februar 2008)

Hier mal mein Bass


----------



## mylow (6. August 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer des Bass TFR ist nicht degressiv sondern linear angelenkt. Wir haben das Hub/Federweg Verhältnis nachgemessen und die Progressionskurve zeigt einen linearen Verlauf. Dass der Rahmen im Verhältnis zum Fahrergewicht eine sehr weiche Feder benötigt, liegt an dem ungewöhnlich niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis des Dämpfers, ca. 2,1 zu 1. Je niedriger das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist, um so geringer sind die Belastungen, denen der Dämpfer unterliegt. Da wir das Bass als robustes Sorglos Fully anbieten, ist dieses Feature durchaus beabsichtigt. Das etwas träge Ansprechverhalten ergibt sich durch das Pro Pedal Sytem der aktuellen Dämpfer. Je nach Dämpfermodell kann hier durch Federvorspannung, Federhärte, Druckstufendämpfung, Luftdruck oder Progression das Setup verfeinert werden. Die Faustregel wenn's zu hart ist: weniger Vorspannung oder weichere Feder, mehr Druckstufe bzw. Druck/Progression (aber nie die Druckstufe fast oder ganz blockieren). Für einen Fahrer mit 80 bis 90 kg ist eine 450er Feder ideal, bei 70 bis 80 kg eine 350er. Die weichste Feder, die wir zur Zeit fürs Bass TFR anbieten können ist eine 300x2,75.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


moin moin.

selbes problem bei 66kg körpergewicht und viel wichtiger:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414722

... kannst du helfen?

mfg


----------



## zuspät (7. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,
hab auch mal ne frage was den bass hinterbau angeht. mit welchem drehmoment werden die dämpferschrauben festgezogen? 
ansonsten kann ich nur nen luftdämpfer empfehlen. leicht abzustimmen und saubereres ansprechverhalten als der öl-dämpfer.


----------

